# e-commerce solution

## Crimson Rider

Hey guys,

For the game group I help run, ( Live Action Role Play) we are running a small fundraiser. We are going to sell small stuff, such as shirts, mugs, buttons and the like. Of course, some dolt in the organisation suggested that we could do this via our website. (Okay, that dolt was me, but that's not the point)

So, since we are already running an Apache/PHP webserver for our site, I was wondering if there are any cut n dried e-commerce solutions in Portage, I can't find any when I search for shop, e-commerce or the like in portage. I can find a few on Freshmeat such as See-Commerce and PHPShop, but I'd like to get the community's perspective and advice.

thanx in advance

----------

## Admiral_Trigger_Happy

OsCommerce is what I use to drive my shop.

Its not in portage but is very easy to install

----------

## olger901

If you would like an advanced and opensource e-commerce system try zen-cart

----------

## orange_juice

What are the differences between Zencart and OsCommerce? 

Why should someone prefer the one over the other?

kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## 20div0

If you don't have a lot of category and items and you can run RubyOnRails, Substruct is not too bad.

----------

## orange_juice

Indeed, it seems to be a very smart and light solution... 

Would it be easy to install on Gentoo?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## orange_juice

Hallo! 

I have tried OsCommerce and Zen-Cart installations... 

Zen-Cart is an exceptional and professionally detailed program, at least as far as installation is concerned. I expect the same level of functionality and detail orientation onwards. 

I will surely start with Zen-Cart and I am very excited about it for the moment.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

